# Yakmanship



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Being able to paddle/brace/maneuver with one hand while you operate the fishing rod with the other.

Getting a blunted gaff through the gills and out the mouth the first go.

Being able to cast accurately and at distance while sitting down.

Timing opening/closing the hatch/ hatches in between braking waves.

Being able to do a Bimini Twist with out getting sea sick.

Remembering to stow your prescription glasses before a surf launch. :roll:


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Not wrapping trolling lines around your rudder and avoiding tangling lines when a gummy circles the yak. Nothing worse than braid knots in choppy conditions.

Having exactly the right equipment with you without looking like a mobile tackle shop, ie effective minimization


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

laneends said:


> Having exactly the right equipment with you without looking like a mobile tackle shop, ie effective minimization


This makes a massive difference and is a skill in itself. It is something that I have worked hard on and will continue to do so.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Not to mention being able to piss into the scupper hole with out getting on your pants.

Also being able to use the phone using those cheap water proof soft plastic pouches.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Running down face of wave using only one hand on paddle for directional control while rolling a cigarette with the other


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Dropping the kids off at the pool through the mirage drive slot and actually not getting any crap on the floor ;-)
(I have managed first part. Still working on accuracy skills)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Just watching "The Ant" paddle out in the really massive swell and making it look easy.
Also watching The Hotrod zooming past ion a runner.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The ability to pack everything at home, set up at launch site, go fishing and return home and unpack in minimal time, with no fuss and without forgetting something along the way.

To be nice to and to smile at people you cross paths with during the course of your outing.....yep, my love tanks full today ;-)


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

rodrocket said:


> Running down face of wave using only one hand on paddle for directional control while rolling a cigarette with the other


What kind?
It matters.

Trolling in formation with others for the best spread. If you fall behind know that you shouldnt be paddling right on top of the baits/lures of those in front of you. They could have lines out 100ft or so behind them.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Zed said:


> They could have lines out 100ft or so behind them.


Have seen some with lines out up to 100m at times zig-zagging between boats and other yaks who are also trolling and wondering why they keep hooking everybody else. :?


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> The ability to pack everything at home, set up at launch site, go fishing and return home and unpack in minimal time, with no fuss and without forgetting something along the way.
> 
> To be nice to and to smile at people you cross paths with during the course of your outing.....yep, my love tanks full today ;-)


Yep, that's about how I see it, along with...
no dramas, and a feed of fish


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Tasmaniac,
you ever fished at Taroona ?
Can guarantee your yak will get wet if you join me. Fish are optional sometimes 
I'm out there this Saturday if you happen to be in the neighbourhood. Would be good to catch up.
We are the same age even 
We actually might be related, even though you use a Viking ;-)
Cheers,
Rod


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Mental note:
Stay well clear of Lapse when he sets himself to knitting.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Zed said:


> Mental note:
> Stay well clear of Lapse when he sets himself to knitting.


Sounded more like crochet, or macrame


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah macrame. No needles.
Kinbaku might be scarier though.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Raising the anchor in a strong current in choppy conditions without being caught side on can be a challenge


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Learning how to deal with a 60cm mullet jumping into the kayak in the dark


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

Being able to retrieve a lure from a mangrove 4 foot about your head , whie fighting the current , and not breaking your line or rod tip


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Toileting on the water.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

qwikdraw said:


> Being able to retrieve a lure from a mangrove 4 foot about your head , whie fighting the current , and not breaking your line or rod tip


.....or getting wet


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

rodrocket said:


> Running down face of wave using only one hand on paddle for directional control while rolling a cigarette with the other


Pardon while I pee Iself laughing! :lol: 
Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Usually in the Scarby area, crabbers and myself clash... mainly 'cos one fellow in particular loves to place his pots where I want to drift... he does have a lovely smirk on his face when he achieves this... however...

Out there on my own recently, and a crabber motors up beside me and offers me a just legal snapper that probably found its way into one of his pots... he was serious, and I was truly flabber-gasted! However, I got over my flabber-gastation  enough to thank him kindly but decline his offer on the grounds that I catch and release most of my snapper catch, anyway.

He motored away quite happily and I continued drifting on... didn't catch anything to release... just drifted on!

How is this a contribution to your thread, SaltiC?

I guess I must be attracting kindness from others who share the water with us! 8)

Bullshit! just wait till that other bugger turns up again and plonks his pots in my drift/line! ;-)

Jimbo


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

salticrak said:


> Learning to know when to chase the birds and when to leave em alone. Also the skill of quickly changing tactics as the need arises, not doing the same ole thing and expecting different results.


Ahh to be young and single... those were the days.


----------

